# box joints on long boards



## DKL (Sep 2, 2020)

Say I wanted to connect the corners of a large box with box joints- maybe a garden bed or something of similar scale. 

Obviously, table saw jig/dado is not going to work since holding long boards vertical and pushing them across the blade would be impossible.

How would you accomplish this?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

One method is to raise dado blade to full height and run long board into it flat on the table good side up, not a perfect solution since the underside will be cut a bit longer, for a planter just add a piece to the inside corner to cover the gaps.


----------



## NoNails (Jun 6, 2016)

After you complete the task as defined by FrankC above (good idea) finish with a handheld router with a flush-cut bit / with the bearing on top ... the bearing rides on Frank's starting cut, set depth as appropriate.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

There are some good ideas above. However, for exterior purposes, I would not even consider making a lot of small fingers and notches for box joinery. Too much warping and splintering going on outdoors. I built a planter box some time ago using treated 2x6s and cut one notch in each end so that they can be stacked Lincoln Log style. The box is about 4-5 boards high and has held up very well. It is easy to do with either hand saw or skill saw and a lot of accuracy is not required.


----------



## DKL (Sep 2, 2020)

I should know better than to leave out details with you guys. The application I have in mind is indoor. I just used garden beds as an example of the length of boards I'd be working with. What I am considering is a simple perimeter frame to enclose 2 twin XL adjustable bed frames into a single king size bed. I am just exploring the feasibility of the idea. I like the appearance of box joints, but a big rectangle would be annoying if I ever had to move it.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have yet to see a bed frame that was not designed for disassembly. Think about how you would get it in and out of the room. If it just a pure rectangle, accidental racking could crack one of the joints, too. 

I have seen large boxes (like toy chest size) made with box joints. If it were my project to cut box joints in ends of long boards, I would:

Make hardboard templates of the box joints. 
Attach the templates to the boards with double tape.
Rough cut the box joints with a handheld jigsaw.
Smooth cut the box joints with a router and a template router bit.
Use a marking knife to mark the box joint corners on the wood. This step might be easier to do early in the process.
Hand cut the corner sides with a Japanese saw, using the existing sides to guide the blade straight to the corner.
Hand cut the corner backs carefully with a chisel. 
Test the fit and adjust as needed. 
You get the idea. Others may suggest variations, improvements, and refinements. 

My other thought would be to make a jig that can guide a router while it is held sideways.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I made a bed frame with corners like this a while back. It worked out OK.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

yomanbill said:


> I made a bed frame with corners like this a while back. It worked out OK.
> (Photo of bed frame with box joint and bolts for disassembly. See above.)


How did you cut the box joints?


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

DKL said:


> Obviously, table saw jig/dado is not going to work since holding long boards vertical and pushing them across the blade would be impossible.


There are commercially made jigs which clamp to the face of the board, which are designed to allow one to cut box joints into the ends of boards of any length.
One such jig, I suspect there are others as well.
Leigh - Box Joint & Beehive Router Jig (woodcraft.com)


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

If I remember correctly, I rough cut them with the band saw and then cleaned them up with the router and chisel. Of course, the rough cut could also be done with a jig saw or hand saw.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Think about how you would get it in and out of the room.


Same way you get the mattress and box spring in and out of the room. Depends on the size of the headboard of course, but for a platform style bed theres not much issue


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

DKL said:


> [...] What I am considering is a simple perimeter frame to enclose 2 twin XL adjustable bed frames into a single king size bed. [...]





Tool Agnostic said:


> [...] Think about how you would get it in and out of the room. [...]





epicfail48 said:


> Same way you get the mattress and box spring in and out of the room. Depends on the size of the headboard of course, but for a platform style bed theres not much issue


True, the mattresses bend, but on the largest beds, the box springs are divided into two parts and the frames are designed to be disassembled. That makes portability easier. Sometimes it is the only way to get a king bed into a room. 

The OP's frame would encompass an entire king size bed. I would design it to come apart. Otherwise, it may be difficult or impossible to move to the desired location.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I made several garden beds using box joint corners with 2x12s. I cut them with a jig saw and cleaned them up with a chisel. Then used deck screws to hold them together. They've held pretty well for the past 10 years or so.
eta: the wood itself is starting to rot but the joints are holding.


----------

